# Merry Christmas



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Linda and I wish all a very merry and Blessed Christmas!
Dave


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

You and Linda have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year as well.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone.


----------

